# Riccia closeups



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Aug 2007)

*Riccia in full swing after a waterchange*




Limited by equipment Im afraid, a full SLR would have been able to achieve a much sharper shot *pouts*


----------



## ulster exile (4 Aug 2007)

As with Dave Spencer's earlier thread, I just adore these types of pictures and would never tire of seeing them   

To me, seeing a plant pearl is pure poetry in motion - why do they not show these kind of pictures at school when they're teaching the principle of photosynthesis?


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Aug 2007)

Some do!  Some teachers even have planted tanks in their clasroom with plants that pearl!


----------

